# California won't buy cars from GM, Chrysler or Toyota



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

They said that 6 years ago also.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

LMAO, says the out-of-control wildfire State...and THEY are the Green ones LOL.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

"EV Fever"! I can't wait to see firefighter coming in their new EV trucks to save houses from the wildfire! Then people running from these areas using their EV that they carefully charged 100% before the power was cut! Be realistic and level the request to the actual situation around the World! Or keep dreaming!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Keep in mind this is just the state government when buying cars for it's fleet. Not to the residents of California



> That rule does not apply to SUV or truck purchases.


That's a pretty big loophole. 



> Separately, the state also said it will no longer buy sedans that are powered only by internal combustion engines, no matter who manufactures the car.


And that pretty much eliminates most cars anyway.

The real question is if this applies to cross-overs.


----------

